# Happy Birthday, Nanon !



## Xence

Joyeux anniversaire... Plein de bonnes choses dans ta vie !


----------



## Punky Zoé

* Bon Nanonversaire !!! 

*(ce site est manifestement incomplet...) j'ai même écrit nanifestement, d'abord ! ​


----------



## chamyto

Happy , happy , happyyyyyyy birthdayyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

*Api beurzdé !*


Punky Zoé said:


> (ce site est manifestement incomplet...)


Et moi, je veux être bien conservée comme ça à 47 ans !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> *Api beurzdé !* [...]


Tu imites bien mon accent, comment tu sais ? 

Gros anniversaire à toi, Nanonette. Fais pas ta Sainte Nitouche. Ni ne touche trop au chocolat. Et ne chante pas que des la la la !

portnawak, et alors ?


----------



## Vanda

Oh, este pessoal europeu acorda antes de mim e abre as congratulações primeiro! Devia ter feito isto ontem à noite!

PARABÉNS ANINHA!!! 

Muita saúde e paz e amor!

Que você continue sendo esta pessoa querida que é!

Um dia cheio de Bahia pra você!
​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Que los cumplas feliz,
que los cumplas feliz,
que los cumplas Anita,
que los cumplas feliz!


*​


----------



## merquiades

Joyeux Anniversaire! Je te souhaite plein de bonnes choses et une année très heureuse!


----------



## Dentellière

¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS !

Que lo pases re-bien


----------



## Nanon

Merci à tous et 47 000 bisous !
Karine, pour les chocolats, avec les cloches de Pâques, j'ai été gâtée... 
Vandinha, aquele "pessoal europeu" que abriu o fio é da Argélia . Donc... un bisou spécial pour Xence, Européen honoraire ouvreur de fil et, quoi qu'il advienne, toujours bienvenu chez moi  .
¡Se les quiere y adora!


----------



## Outsider

Joyeux anniversaire, gentille amie.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Nanon
Que la pases super, con tus seres queridos, abrazo desde estas tierras tropicales
Al asteroide N°559
Rosangelus


----------



## Nanon

Obrigada pelos desejos, Out!  Rosangelus, te mando un abrazo a la velocidad orbital media de 18,08534982 km/s .


----------



## Joca

Olá Nanon, quero me juntar a esse coro: Feliz Aniversário!

Não sei muita coisa de você, mas pelo menos temos algo em comum: ambos somos taurinos, hehehehehe.

Beijos!


----------



## rusita preciosa

*C днём рождения Нанушка *
*Mille bisous!!!*​


----------



## Nanon

Joca, sou taurina e adoro dar e receber beijos! Os seus são retribuídos!
Руситочка, Руситита Пресьосита, спасибочки!! Целую 1000 раз!!
The good thing about my birthday is that it seems to last more than 24 hours... but since I was born at 19:20, local time, it is still my birthday... till 19:20  so we can go on celebrating!


----------



## Pohana

Nanón:  
* ¡F E L I Z     C U M P L E A Ñ O S**! 

*
Aunque es bastante tarde, te mando el plato más 
delicioso de Venezuela: una ¡arepa de carne mechada!

Una abrazo MUYYYY asoleado...​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pohana said:


> [...] una ¡arepa de carne mechada! [...]


¡Ñam, ñam Pohana! Como veo dos sobre la foto, me permito tomar una... pues es una buena acción: no quiero que Nanón se vuelva gorda! 
(pardonnez mon espagnol rouillé, hein ! )


----------



## Nanon

¡Uauuuu, arepas de cumpleaños! Nunca es tarde para quien las sabe apreciar. Gracias, Pohanita, te quedaron divinas .
Karine, las arepas de carne mechada engordan un poco menos si pides que se les quite la masa . Me queda harina Pan, voy a preparar unas...


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Me queda harina Pan, voy a preparar unas...


No las lances por la ventana. No vayas a matar a alguien.

(Je te taquine... ♥)


----------



## doinel

Agent X 47


----------



## romarsan

¡Que tarde llego, guapa! Ando escasa de tiempo últimamente, ya sabes...
Pero no quiero perder la oportunidad, aunque sea con retraso de desearte un año lleno de felicidad y buenos momentos.

Un beso grandote


----------



## Nanon

Gracias, querida. Siempre es buen momento para dar y recibir besos .


----------



## Gévy

Pues aprovecho entonces: la hora de los besos siempre es la buena: Bon anniversaire, mon amie Anne, de tout coeur ! 

Tu devrais venir à Madrid, qu'on fête ça ensemble ! 

Bisous,bisous, bisous !


----------



## Nanon

Tous mes bisous pour toi aussi, ma douce Gévy ! Mais comment faire pour fêter ça ? Je pars ce soir au Brésil puis au Chili, hélas sans faire escale à Madrid. Le monde est mal foutu ! 
Bon, je tâcherai de créer une autre occasion ! Con amigas como Ro y Gévy (y otros también, por supuesto) ¡no tengo ninguna razón válida para no ir a España en algún momento!
Huequitos en la agenda ¿quién me da huequitos en la agenda?


----------



## bondia

¿Puedo apuntarme a las felicitaciones, aunque ya sea muy tarde?
Happy birthday
Joyeux anniversaire
Feliz cumpleaños
Nach träglich alles gute zum geburstag!
Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## Zsanna

Have a special day, dear Nanon!
Bisous from Hungary


----------



## GOODVIEW

Nanon,
Je passais par là tout à fait par hazard et voilà que je tombe sur ce fil. Je vois qu'il y a encore du monde qui arrive et ça m'a donné le courage de sonner à ta porte, juste le temps de te désirer un très joyeux anniversaire!!!

Je te promets que l'année prochaine je n'arriverai pas en retard, car nous sommes nés le même jour!

I wish you all the hapiness in the *word*!!!!

Beijão,
GV


----------



## Nanon

Parece que não vou conseguir fechar este meu fio de aniversário, ou pelo menos não vou pedir para fechar até o níver do Goodview . Afinal, let's make every day a special day...


GOODVIEW said:


> Je te promets que l'année prochaine je n'arriverai pas en retard, car nous sommes nés le même jour!


Sans blague ! Génial ! L'année prochaine, on le fête ensemble... 
Bisous !!!


----------

